# Choctaw at Caryville



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Crossed the Choctawhatchee at Caryville on hwy 90 about 1pm this afternoon. The river is still flooding the woods and running very strong. Paved road to the ramp has a low spot and water running over the road. Ramp flooded into the parking area. Six rigs in the dry parking area.......must be fishing the backwater for catfish. I wouldn't know where to start fishing this kind of river condition.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I have seen the river stay over flood stage like this we are having just enough rain to keep it around 12 to 13' at Caryville it seems to be running steady at this level it is great for the fish though this is exactly what they needed


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*right*

Hope your are right Kevin. Last time it got and right the bream bite didn't last all that long. Maybe we will have another shot before the flatheads take over. I wish some of the local flathead guys would start fishing below Cowford and see for sure if there is a flathead population down that way.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Rode over hwy 2 and hwy 90 yesterday and they were both under water bad. Seemed like miles of backwater. Water was about the color of a clay pit...Ugly! I've got a few catalpa worms on my tree's, but I just absolutely hate fishing it when it's over the banks. If it stays flooded I might force myself to go, but hopefully it'll be fishable by next weekend.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Man, the 'ol Choctaw is taking it's time on cooperating with bream anglers. It's still in flood stage at 12 and going up to 13.5 by Saturday. I haven't fished it in a month.
Alaqua is still running high and daily showers keep trash floating downstream. Mullet fishing is hit and miss from small catches to box fulls, but you have to be in the spot. Today there were 5 boats. The bite was slow and few for all but one boat that seemed to be doing about what the other 4 were doing together. They had the spot which was not the best known hot spot, but it was the best today. You never know for sure where they will be. 
Got to cut knee high grass tomorrow morning if there is no rain. May wet a hook in the afternoon depending on how the weather radar looks.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Hope your are right Kevin. Last time it got and right the bream bite didn't last all that long. Maybe we will have another shot before the flatheads take over. I wish some of the local flathead guys would start fishing below Cowford and see for sure if there is a flathead population down that way.


 This is a good thing for Choctawhatchee river for sure. There are many people that fish for Flathead between Cawford and the mouth if that is what you mean, it is a long way almost 20 miles of river to the mouth.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*thks*

Thanks gastonfish for the report. Never see anything much about catfishing the Choctaswhatchee for flatheads below Cowford. I'm sure it's probabably but folks are just not on the forum. I,m ready for the river to drop so I can get back to a little bream fishing. I was in the mouth today mullet fishing and the water looked pretty good actually. A little high but very little trash. 
Saw a good many schools of mullet (I think) come by on the sidescan so the fish are there but the bite comes and goes. I got 9 and 2 guys in another boat got about 30 for 5 hours of fishing.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so ready myself! It will be good fishing when it gets back to normal. See you there


----------

